# The Official 2006 Oscars discussion - SPOILERS



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK guys... we always have a thread to discuss the Oscars as they're occuring, so we can do sort of a running commentary of this thing.

Let the games begin!

What pre-coverage is anyone watching? I'm on the E! pre-show at the moment. Ryan Seacrest just interviewed Naomi Watts, who was REALLY uncomfortable when Ryan asked her if Nicole Kidman (her friend) was getting married soon.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Is that Nick Nolte, or Gary Busey? It's so hard to tell without the police mugshot background. But it looks like no one bothered to introudce him to a comb.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ooh, Oscar thread!

Didn't like Naomi Watts' frilly beige dress.

Ditto Hilary Swank in some black thing with lace trim. How black lace can be boring is beyond me, but she found a way.

There's also AIM chat room "TCFOscars" for more immediate gratification. Come on down!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Isaac Mizrahi is a terrible interviewer so far. I really just don't care for him on the red carpet.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If he hadn't caused a stir by molesting Scarlett Johanssen last year, he'd've been replaced by now.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Oh no. The levies in Dolly Parton's dress are gonna explode at any minute.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Don't care for Kiera Knightley's eye makeup, but that's one helluva necklace. And that face is flawless. Yowza.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I *still* say George Clooney makes a perfect Bruce Wayne/Batman. It's too bad the movie was so awful that it killed his chances to move the franchise forward.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

keira's necklace was gorgeous. her dark eye makeup wasn't so hot.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Agreed on her necklace... very lovely and elegant. And also agree on her eye makeup.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, I can understand Steve Carell getting an invite. But Will Ferrell? Geez.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, Jada Pinkett Smith. Her dress is elegant. Her makeup is flawless. But her hair? Oh man, that's kind of a letdown.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Will Ferrell is a legitimate movie star now.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Will Ferrell is a legitimate movie star now.


Oh Gray.... *shakes head*


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Legitimate actor? No. Box office draw? Yes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

E! was getting a bit too obsessed with Jessica Alba there. Run, Jessica! Save yourself!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh my. Salma Hayek. Never fails to please the eye.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Switched to ABC now.

Keanu Reeves showed up with Sandra Bullock. Or as he likes to call her, "Proof to America that he's not gay"


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Felicity Huffman's dress is kind of a tossup. Not sure I like how low it's cut.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Dear Santa

Please bring me Jake Gyllenhall for Christmas. I've been ever so good this year.

Signed
Skittles


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Wow, the Governor's Ball looks elegant. Look at those smoked salmon bits molded to look like Oscar statues.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Interesting recreation of "La Dolce Vita" for a commercial.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Felicity needs a necklace. Her black dress - foreshadowing of the mourning she'll go through when she's denied the Oscar?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Rachel Weisz looks GREAT for 7 months pregnant. Where the hell did she tuck the baby?!?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Skittles said:



> Rachel Weisz looks GREAT for 7 months pregnant. Where the hell did she tuck the baby?!?


What he said


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, I'm liking the opening montage/collage with the various movie dialogue/scenes. It's very classy.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

LOL!!!! Billy and Chris Rock in the opening was awesome.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, the Moviephone guy bit was great.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, Jon's opening jokes aren't so great. He needs to ditch the political stuff.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Felicity.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

So, rule number one in hosting the Oscars: Boob jokes = funny.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Awww, look. Charlize Theron came pre-gift wrapped.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, Jon is just not doing good here. His joke about Jewish people bombed. His joke about escapism bombed.... c'mon, Jon, pick it up.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Now see? The bit about gay innuendo in old movie westerns is GREAT. It's just the kind of subtle, tawdry humor that the Oscars needs. Top notch humor there.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, Nicole Kidman. She looks fantastic in a simple ivory dress, which isn't overly gawdy and isn't too showy. She fills it with presence... but her hair! She needs her hair fixed up a little.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

George Clooney wins the first award for the evening, Best Supporting Actor. He looks great in a simple tuxedo, and they're already playing music when he gets on stage. Geez, they're not playing around this time.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Pretty funny introduction by Stewart. Thought Clooney was a tad charming at first in his speech. Boy did that go downhill.

I think Phoenix looks pretty good, although I am waiting ever so impatiently to see how Reese Witherspoon looks.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Pretty funny introduction by Stewart. Thought Clooney was a tad charming at first in his speech. Boy did that go downhill.
> 
> I think Phoenix looks pretty good, although I am waiting ever so impatiently to see how Reese Witherspoon looks.


She is FLAWLESS tonight, dude. Flawless. Her hair is elegantly simple, her dress is amazing...

I'd hit it.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner of the Visual Effects award is.... King Kong.

And in other news, Ben Stiller isn't funny. But he's less funny in a skintight green suit where you can see his butt.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, what's the deal with the music playing over the speeches immediately after they start? It's distracting and draws away from the speaker.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh my God, Nicole Kidman. I think she looks better with curly hair though.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

There ya go, Reg. Isn't she lovely? And her dress is cut perfectly to show just the right amount of cleavage.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

I cant believe clooney got best supporting... that guy is so fake, I have to mute it every time he speaks.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Animated Feature is....Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit. Nick Park is sitting right behind Tim Burton, who looks so funny in his crazy hair sitting next to an elegant Helena.

Edit: OMG! The Bowties are just plain awesome!


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm watching this on a 15 minute delay, so forgive my late responses.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Dolly Parton. Look at her boobs. They've grown so large, they had to enter the fourth and fifth dimension.

Careful, Ralphie. You'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

This is the first time I have watched live since I got my first TiVo, in 2000.

But I'm in the OscarChat, so I didn't want to be getting spoiled all night.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Dolly Parton. Look at her boobs. They've grown so large, they had to enter the fourth and fifth dimension.
> 
> Careful, Ralphie. You'll shoot your eye out.


It isn't that her boobs are so big but that the rest of her is so thin. Do I hear eating disorder?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I love Dolly, but she frightens me lately. Are the years of women aging gracefully done forever?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Six Shooter takes the award for Best Live Action Short. Martin McDonagh looks like a mixture of Sting and Anderson Cooper.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

lol, he sure does.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, I laughed more at the Ducks With Pants stuff than I have with any of Jon Stewart's jokes.

Maybe Disney is finally turning it around.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Why waste a segment on 'Live Action Short'? Surely there is another more deserving award that was cut from the show.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone notice the reflection of light coming off the podium, reflecting on the presenters stomachs? From the spotlight, I bet they didnt think about that when using a clear podium.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Animated Short is.... The Moon and the Sun, an Imagined Conversation. 

John Canemaker makes a VERY nice (and quick) point about the benefits of hand-drawn animation. Kudos to him (especially after the Disney intro)


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jennifer Aniston looks FLAWLESS. Just amazingly gorgeous. Appropriately, she's presenting for the Best Costumes


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Costume Design is.... Memoirs of a Geisha.

And boy, is Coleen Atwood in shock. I don't think she expected to win.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

The music playing during the acceptance speeches......dreadful. Horrible. Make it stop!!!!!

George Clooney is fake? Wow, I was thinking completely the opposite.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

He's just full of himself, I think he's gay too.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, the Steve Carell / Will Ferrell presentation is FUNNY. Carell's eyelashes are great.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Carell's eyelashes should win an award! HILARIOUS


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Makeup is ... The Chronicles of Narnia! 

I'm glad... much as a Star Wars fan as I am, I really wanted Narnia to win. 

Edit: Wow, that guy did NOT shut up. The poor woman didn't even get to say anything, they turned off the mic.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Rachel McAdams. Please note: Next year, do not make your own dress using your Bedazzler at home.

And Jon? Political humor just isn't working.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Where was Kathy Griffin this year? I didn't see her on the E! preshow.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

That part was funnier than Jon Stewarts whole monologue


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Rachel McAdams looks way better as a brunette D:


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Supporting Actress is ... Rachel Weisz for the Constant Gardener!

You can hardly see the baby.... she looks STUNNING for 7 months of pregancy.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Dolly Parton looks like The Joker.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Skittles said:


> And the winner for Best Supporting Actress is ... Rachel Weisz for the Constant Gardener!
> 
> You can hardly see the baby.... she looks STUNNING for 7 months of pregancy.


But the milk machines looked primed and ready.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

TivoGeezer said:


> But the milk machines looked primed and ready.


HAHAHA... All guys are the same, I was thinking the same thing as she came up the stairs.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Lauren Bacall looks great for her age. Very elegant and graceful. But she seemed to stumble with the teleprompter a bit.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

n8. said:


> HAHAHA... All guys are the same, I was thinking the same thing as she came up the stairs.


You couldn't help but notice, and I normally don't.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Rule number two in Oscar humor: Old people commenting on film nominees are funny. Especially when talking about crazy names.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

"Judi Dench took my eye out in a barfight!"

Friggin priceless.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, those folks looked like my next door neighbors!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Documentary Short is.... A Note of Triumph - The Golden Age of Norman Corwin.

And the guy just said "I'd like to shank".


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Documentary is.... March of the Penguins (as if there were any surprise!)

And they brought Penguin Plushies! How cute!

His speech was very very touching... "I dedicate this to all the children of the world"


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Penguins won, but Murderball was better.

Those guys look foolish holding those stuffed animals.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like Jlo fell into a pool of chocolate before she came on stage.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Now children, Jennifer Lopez tonight is a perfect example of what happens when you fall asleep for too long in the tanning booth.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Didja notice two of the guys took of their bowties and put them on the penguins?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm in AIM room "Oscar Watch" if anyone wants to join me!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

The performance for Crash's Best Song is great. The song is so elegant, and the stage is done up quite well. They've got open flames on stage, and there's a car on fire through the magic of pyrotechnics.

This reminds us that fire is cool.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

FIRE!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Skittles said:


> She is FLAWLESS tonight, dude. Flawless. Her hair is elegantly simple, her dress is amazing...
> 
> I'd hit it.


Haha, I knew you'd come back with that. She looked _purely amazing_. So beautiful. So cute. So southern. I want to be a director just so I can cast her. It'd be a two hour film of me just admiring her beauty.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

HaH! It's a crash on stage!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Haha, I knew you'd come back with that. She looked _purely amazing_. So beautiful. So cute. So southern. I want to be a director just so I can cast her. It'd be a two hour film of me just admiring her beauty.


Coming soon to a theater near you..

Barcing up the wrong tree, starring Reese Witherspoon. It's two hours of .... Reese Witherspoon.

All you need is 30 seconds of Will Ferrell doing jokes, or Jim Carrey doing spastic impersonations, and you have a blockbuster hit.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I'm in AIM room "Oscar Watch" if anyone wants to join me!


We got our own AIM room! "TCFOscars"!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody else _completely_ out of the running for the TiVo Oscar Pool iPod prize?

I was 1 for the first 6, then I stopped keeping track.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think I'm maybe 1-for-15 so far. I did score on "March of the Penguins."


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I'd be batting 1000 if Kong hadn't beat Narnia. I anticipate crash and burn soon, though.

[Edit: And it begins (Art Direction) :down:]

I just didn't love Geisha enough.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Keanu "Whoa" Reeves and Sandra "I'm his beard" Bullock are presenting for Art Direction.

And the winner is.... Memoirs of a Geisha!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Coming soon to a theater near you..
> 
> Barcing up the wrong tree, starring Reese Witherspoon. It's two hours of .... Reese Witherspoon.
> 
> All you need is 30 seconds of Will Ferrell doing jokes, or Jim Carrey doing spastic impersonations, and you have a blockbuster hit.


As long as they don't even get to touch her, I'm good to go.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Keanu "Whoa" Reeves and Sandra "I'm his beard" Bullock both looked tired.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I think scientists have finally proven that if Samuel L Jackson ever smiles for more than 5 seconds, the world would end.

He always has that BMF look.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Oh no. The levies in Dolly Parton's dress are gonna explode at any minute.


I saw them, ahem, bust...


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh my, Selma, oh, my oh my oh my...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Apparently, that represenative who felt it necessary to give a speech about the downfalls of DVD vs a theater experience doesn't go to the regular theaters like us schmoes do. Cell phones ringing, people talking loudly, babies screaming, theaters that don't keep up their projection system, flakey sound systems, poor seats.... going to the movies used to mean something. Now, folks find a better experience at home.

Sorry, buddy... but times are changing. If you don't change, too, you'll be left behind.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Itzak's performance tonight is just fantastic. That man is a musical joy.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Salma just got POURED into that dress, didn't she? Se looks great. Blue is definitely her color.

And the winner for best score is.... Gustavo Santaolalla for Brokeback Mountain


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

i thought jon stewart was funny tonight... political jokes n all. he's the only reason i'm watching this telecast. haven't seen any of the best pic nominees and wouldn't be watching if it was billy crystal or whoopi as the host.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Skittles said:


> And the winner for Best Documentary is.... March of the Penguins (as if there were any surprise!)


Haven't seen it or Murderball ... but I did think that Enron:The Smartest Guys in the Room was great.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jake Gyllenhall looks GREAT tonight. He's so young, yet so distinguished.


RRRROWR.

BUT!

He should have left the DVD joke at home.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> BUT!
> 
> He should have left the DVD joke at home.


was it a joke? didnt' sound like one... just an awkward weird pause or something...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Tonight's theme for The Oscars "Stop renting, come back to the movie theatre!"

Well, if they made movies worth going to see in the theatre, I would.

*Next planned movie-going experience for atrac: "Superman Returns"


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

joits said:


> was it a joke? didnt' sound like one... just an awkward weird pause or something...


I think it just bombed...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

"A salute to montages"

FINALLY! A Jon Stewart joke that had me laughing.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

...or a portable DVD.
*crickets*coughs*chuckles*

ouch.

And they showed the ET clip with the walkie-talkies instead of the guns.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

the only way we'll see jessica alba on stage at the oscars... presenting one.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Sound Editing is..... King Kong!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Without Peter Jackson or Xena, what would have Film/TV production in New Zealand have been like?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

OK, the only funny thing about the Lily Tomlin and Meryl Streep is Lily's outfit. Seriously, a kimono to the Oscars?


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

ok... present the dang award already ladies!!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Someone start the music for Lily and Meryl. They've overstayed their welcome.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

there should be a time limit on presenting on oscar...


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

where's the lady with the clarinet that has the dart? shoot them! shoot them!!!


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

This is longer than an Altman movie.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

It's just funny to see a Robert Altman montage.. and see that one brief snippet from the Popeye movie in there.

I completely forgot he did that.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Skittles said:


> OK, the only funny thing about the Lily Tomlin and Meryl Streep is Lily's outfit. Seriously, a kimono to the Oscars?


Well, since Memoirs of a Geisha won that award, I guess kimonos are In.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> It's just funny to see a Robert Altman montage.. and see that one brief snippet from the Popeye movie in there.
> 
> I completely forgot he did that.


he did? hmm... at least i can say that i've seen at least one of his movies then...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Skittles said:


> Rachel Weisz looks GREAT for 7 months pregnant. Where the hell did she tuck the baby?!?


Wow! She's SEVEN months? I had no idea she was pregnant until I saw her walk off with her Oscar and said "Is she pregnant?" I never thought she was that far along!

Sorry for the late entry here... I've been watching since Noon but no one had posted by the time I went to my friends to watch in HD. Ryan Phillipe looked like hell in HD  Jake Gyllenhal still looked awesome!

Anyway, I'm home now and figured I'd check in...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

n8. said:


> Anyone notice the reflection of light coming off the podium, reflecting on the presenters stomachs? From the spotlight, I bet they didnt think about that when using a clear podium.


I did notice that too but wasn't sure if it was just an HD thing. Looked awful. Made Jon's jacket look all creased or something.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

C'mon, play the music.

Play the music.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Skittles said:


> And the winner for Best Costume Design is.... Memoirs of a Geisha.
> 
> And boy, is Coleen Atwood in shock. I don't think she expected to win.


But Ms. Atwood looked SO genuine and so happy! 

And was that lipstick on the side of her face?!

BOO for the producers for tuning her out with music IMMEDIATELY! :down:


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

atrac said:


> Where was Kathy Griffin this year? I didn't see her on the E! preshow.


I think Kathy was let out of her contract... or it wasn't renewed. They needed some extra cash to give Seacrest I guess.

They wanted to go with the more refined and less funny Issac Mizhahi (sp)  who you could tell was told to TONE IT DOWN after his embarassing performance at the Globes.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Murderball should've gotten Best Documentary. And Lily and Meryl's little schtick lasted about three minutes too long


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Joking about pirated music.

Funny.

If this were 1999, that is.

C'mon, Jon, pick it up already.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Did they just bleep/"cut" the opening of the song, or was the sound bad?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh, I see they've moved to family songs this year.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I would've preferred Terrence Howard performing this song. These people are doing a terrible rendition :down:


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> And Lily and Meryl's little schtick lasted about three minutes too long


Yeah, I honestly thought they were high or something. Made little sense, and wasn't funny.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

"Now how did I manage to not be in that number?" LOL!! Queen Latifah, in one joke, is funnier than a whole night of Jon Stewart.

Best Song goes to .... uhm.... It's Hard Out Here For a Pimp.










Seriously.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

the pimps just thanked jesus... i'm sure that made his day.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow. Nice shout outs.

Pathetic.

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow?! First big suprise of the night at least. Finally.

I thought Crash would get it although I'm in love with that Dolly song.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Worst acceptance speech of the night, right there.





*shakes head*


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

The song is the heart and soul of an excellent movie, I'm glad it won but definitely not impressed with the production tonight.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Did I hear an audio drop out during that speech?


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> "Now how did I manage to not be in that number?" LOL!! Queen Latifah, in one joke, is funnier than a whole night of Jon Stewart.
> 
> Best Song goes to .... uhm.... It's Hard Out Here For a Pimp.
> 
> Seriously.


don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Garner jugs!!!!! I'd stumble too!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

joits said:


> don't see anything wrong with that.


Oh, I have no problem with it winning. It's just that *no one* predicted it to win, from all the polls I read.

In other news, Jennifer Garner's increased boob size almost caused her to slip.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for best Sound Editing is... King Kong (again!)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess she lost the pregnancy fat everywhere except the boobies. :up: :up:


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

and alias is ending this year... dang it!! someone get that woman another tv show stat!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, props to the 3-6 Mafia for making Oscar history, and then proceeding to guarantee that it will never be repeated.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

You know, when they do the "dead people montage" and they show a popular star who gets a big upswell in applause, then the next person is a lesser-known and the applause audiably dies down, I always feel bad for that second person. I wonder what their family must be thinking when they see that.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

busyba said:


> You know, when they do the "dead people montage" and they show a popular star who gets a big upswell in applause, then the next person is a lesser-known and the applause audiably dies down, I always feel bad for that second person. I wonder what their family must be thinking when they see that.


they should start with the unknowns then and work their way up... but yeah... i guess it sucks for the producers, or editors, or mixers who are shown on the montages as 99% of the people watching at home or at the event itself have no idea who those people rae.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

busyba said:


> You know, when they do the "dead people montage" and they show a popular star who gets a big upswell in applause, then the next person is a lesser-known and the applause audiably dies down, I always feel bad for that second person. I wonder what their family must be thinking when they see that.


I was crying by the time they got to Richard Pryor. 

Though I was surprised to see Don Knotts left off. Did they only show folks who passed in 2005?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

What? No Mr. Limpet in "Dead People montage"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> What? No Mr. Limpet in "Dead People montage"


"It's hard out there for a Limp?"


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Foreign Language Film is.... Tsotsi!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> I was crying by the time they got to Richard Pryor.
> 
> Though I was surprised to see Don Knotts left off. Did they only show folks who passed in 2005?


i think so... maybe they'll get to him next year.

who writes the bits that the presenters have to say? the presenters themselves, or some writer for the academy?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Ziyi Zhang is just plain gorgeous. Her dress is lovely and she's so elegant.

Best film editing goes to Crash!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello, my name is Ziyi Zhang, and I thought for sure I'd be nominated and win for Best Actress this year.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

writer for the academy, although on occasion one will go off script.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

[Ziyi Zhang]Me love you long time![/Ziyi Zhang]

Yes, I know, I'm going to hell....


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Hilary Swank.... wow! A nice, simple black dress. And her hips! Wow

And the winner for Best Actor is....Phillip Seymour Hoffman in Capote. He was favored to win.

But it sure was a category for contention! Heath Ledger and Joaquin Phoenix both gave great performances.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

predictable win... boring speech.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Not boring to me, nice speech. Would have liked to have seen Howard win, though.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting win! I wasn't sure who was going to win Best Actor actually. J. Phoenix had tears in his eyes. Hey, he's come a long way from "SpaceCamp" so no need to be sad.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And Hoffman's come a long way from the homosexual pervert in Boogie Nights, too!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

so... reese or felicity? whatdya think? i'm thinking felicity, but i'm rooting for reese.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

atrac said:


> Interesting win! I wasn't sure who was going to win Best Actor actually. J. Phoenix had tears in his eyes. Hey, he's come a long way from "SpaceCamp" so no need to be sad.


the tears were from the thoughts of his beloved heroin


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

joits said:


> so... reese or felicity? whatdya think? i'm thinking felicity, but i'm rooting for reese.


It's totally Reese, I think.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Skittles said:


> Though I was surprised to see Don Knotts left off. Did they only show folks who passed in 2005?


Yea, I think that's how they do it. They always "leave off" the people who die RIGHT BEFORE the show.

I think I also heard Joan Rivers do a 'shout-out' to Don but it sounded like she didn't know he died...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

John Travolta presents for Best Cinematography. And his hairdo is sponsored by Chia Pets.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the oscar goes to.... Memoirs of a Geisha for Best Cinematography!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> John Travolta presents for Best Cinematography. And his hairdo is sponsored by Chia Pets.


and he pronounced memoirs as "mar-mars"


----------



## betativoII (Apr 13, 2002)

Geez, that was Phillip Seymour Hoffman's mom? I thought she was his date!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Whoa, Brokeback denied Cinematography?!?!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

betativoII said:


> Geez, that was Phillip Seymour Hoffman's mom? I thought she was his date!!!


Me too! Either she looks real young or he looks real old!


----------



## betativoII (Apr 13, 2002)

betativoII said:


> Geez, that was Phillip Seymour Hoffman's mom? I thought she was his date!!!


And I mean date as in girlfriend/wife....not his mom.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

betativoII said:


> Geez, that was Phillip Seymour Hoffman's mom? I thought she was his date!!!


MILF!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Here comes Jamie Foxx with the Best Actress nomination.

I'm voting for Reese. C'mon, Reese!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Personally I thought "Good Night and Good Luck" should have won for Cinematography.

I've always found it interesting that movies with nice locations get nominated. Mountains and trees look nice indeed, but is that because they LOOK nice and the camera captured it?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I must be the only person in the world that didn't love Geisha.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

woo hoo


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Actress is.... Reese Witherspoon! 

She looks great tonight. Very formal and elegat. Her dress looks vintage without being vintage.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

but Kiera is so hot...


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

ryan thinking to himself..."that's my sugah mommah"


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Figaro said:


> but Kiera is so hot...


hell yeah she is. i knew she wouldn't win... but at least she got nominated.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Wow, she took forever to thank her husband!

Play the music already!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Oh, and someone just pointed out... they actually turned down the music for her!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> Wow, she took forever to thank her husband!
> 
> Play the music already!


they usually leave the most important people till the end so as to emphasize them more i think.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Stay tuned for Uma Thurman." w00t!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

read somewhere that reece is now the highest paid actress, she's getting $29 million for an upcomming role, can't remember the name of the movie... guess the fact that she's an oscar winner sort of justifies that kind of pay.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

joits said:


> guess the fact that she's an oscar winner sort of justifies that kind of pay.


As far as Hollywood is concerned, there's only one thing that justifies that kind of pay: Box office totals.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

busyba said:


> As far as Hollywood is concerned, there's only one thing that justifies that kind of pay: Box office totals.


and having on oscar winning actress in ur cast can help with box office totals...


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

He's channeling Rain man...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I think Dustin Hoffman stopped aging about 10 years ago. 

And the winner for Best Adapted Screenplay is.... Brokeback Mountain! Although that's what so many polls had in the lead.

Edit: That is really not the right dress for he. And he's wearing jeans, which is kinda cool.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> As far as Hollywood is concerned, there's only one thing that justifies that kind of pay: Box office totals.


I thought it was showing your boobs.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

29 Million??? The guys don't even make that much!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> I thought it was showing your boobs.


Not _my_ boobs, believe me!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Wow.... Uma is quite impressive. Her figure looks AMAZING.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

I had no idea the guy from Judging Amy was really a writer.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Original Screenplay is.... Crash!


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Yay for Crash!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Figaro said:


> 29 Million??? The guys don't even make that much!


i think the governator made $30 million for T3... and this doesn't include those actors who made more money due to back-end deals...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Wow.... Uma is quite impressive. Her figure looks AMAZING.


Thought she looked like a bag of elbows like most of the other women. For crying out loud ladies eat something!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

harvscar said:


> I had no idea the guy from Judging Amy was really a writer.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001246/

It's the only thing he's written. He's primarily an actor.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

harvscar said:


> I had no idea the guy from Judging Amy was really a writer.


_Also_ a writer. He's got lot's more acting credits than writing credits.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

I meant as opposed to just playing a writer on Judging Amy, but thanks for the link.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> Not _my_ boobs, believe me!


  Yeah, I didn't mean personally.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

During the crash writer acceptance speech they cut to a shot of Matt Dillon and off in the distance, at least 20 rows back, you can just make out Gary Busey fidgeting in his seat. At least that what I think I saw.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Tom Hanks is up for Best Director. A very traditional, classic suit that looks quite snazzy on him, even if he needs a haircut.

And the winner for Best Director is...Ang Lee for Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Awww, and he used a "I wish I knew how to quit you" joke.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

With the Best Director under its arm, chances are favoring Brokeback Mountain getting Best Picture.

I'm still rooting hardcore for Crash.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Skittles said:


> Tom Hanks is up for Best Director. A very traditional, classic suit that looks quite snazzy on him, even if he needs a haircut.


he still has his "robert langdon" haircut i guess... unless it's for another upcomming role.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Does this finally make me even for the Hulk?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jack Nicholson comes up to present for Best Picture. Jack Nicholson, still kicking thanks to the magic of Disney Animatronics!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

woah... where was jack going? there's no laker game for him to go to today...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you think Nicholson agreed to present Best Picture only if he could sit next to Kiera Knightley all evening? I know I would have.




WOW! Upset for Best Picture...Crash.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

And the winner for Best Picture is... CRASH!

Big surprise! Typically, Best Picture follows the winner of Best Director. An amazing win!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

wow, another surprise... crash won!


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Yay again, awesome movie.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jack is drunk.

The girl in the orange dress almost pulled a Janet Jackson. Pity it was only almost.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Only 30 minutes over. Not too bad.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoa, talk about a huge spoiler!

They actually played the winners for Best Picture off the stage when they were over time anyway?  :down:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

In 2006 Tom Hanks is Bono!


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

jack patted her ass, pulled a joe namath.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Woohoo! Go Crash, it's your birthday!

Iris hated this movie, I adored it. Showed perfectly how there is always this grey area with individuals.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Whoa, talk about a huge spoiler!
> 
> They actually played the winners for Best Picture off the stage when they were over time anyway?  :down:


Unbelieveable they did that to them.

"Hurry up people, precious commercial time!"


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Skittles said:


> And the winner for Best Picture is... CRASH!
> 
> Big surprise! Typically, Best Picture follows the winner of Best Director. An amazing win!


It's nice to know there's some justice. Brokeback Mountain is a one-dimensional movie.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

crash was great, havent seen any of the others


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

well it's over. not too bad i guess. i loved john stewart as the host. the opening monologue had me and my family laughing out loud. best part of the oscars for me was john stewart. i'm glad that clooney, weisz, witherspoon and crash won.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Crash is the only one of the Best Picture nominees that I've actually seen...and I only saw it last week.


Show over in about 3.5 hours. Not bad.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It was nice to have folks show up in "TCFOscars" tonight. Thanks for joining me!


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> It was nice to have folks show up in "TCFOscars" tonight. Thanks for joining me!


this was fun...


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290113


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

WTH is wrong with ABC HD?

"Left. Right. Center. Left Surround. Right Surround. 28 kHz DB level. BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!"

God.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> It was nice to have folks show up in "TCFOscars" tonight. Thanks for joining me!


fun indeed


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> Please bring me Jake Gyllenhall for Christmas. I've been ever so good this year.
> 
> ...


Dear Santa:

In case Skittles is being less than truthful.. I've been ever so very good this year.

J


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Heh. E! just showed a shot of Sandra Bullock furiously tapping away on her Sidekick II or Blackberry!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Reese Witherspoon on the post-show... "I hope this isn't the end of the line for me, I'm looking for work!" Heh. And a crack of her own about Legally Blonde 3.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was really pleased to see the ADORABLE Reese Witherspoon win for "Walk The Line" And I'm surprised by the Best Picture winner. Not only did Brokeback win best director, it all nabbed the award for best [adapted] screenplay.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> WTH is wrong with ABC HD?
> 
> "Left. Right. Center. Left Surround. Right Surround. 28 kHz DB level. BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!"
> 
> God.


Must be your local affiliate - I didn't hear any major problems with ABC HD all night... though I was listening in stereo, not surround.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish David Strathairn had won best actor. I thought the art direction on _Good Night and Good Luck_ was Oscar-worthy as well.

I was pleased to see _Crash_ win best picture, though.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Worst acceptance speech of the night, right there.
> 
> *shakes head*


A little bit of a taste of the Grammy's for the Hollywood crowd.

WORD!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

mrmike said:


> I must be the only person in the world that didn't love Geisha.


Count me in on that group too.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Also, am I the only one STILL having trouble with the fact that William Hurt got a supporting actor nod?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> A little bit of a taste of the Grammy's for the Hollywood crowd.
> 
> WORD!


I couldn't hear it cause I was at the pub, tho i was playing along on buzz time. My comment watching them take the stage was "The Oscars are going low class like the MTV music awards"


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Must be your local affiliate - I didn't hear any major problems with ABC HD all night... though I was listening in stereo, not surround.


Ditto here. Though not only do I not have a surround/5.1 system, our local ABC affiliate doesn't do 5.1 on their HD feed yet.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Ditto here. Though not only do I not have a surround/5.1 system, our local ABC affiliate doesn't do 5.1 on their HD feed yet.


HD w/o 5.1, that's gotta be some form of torture and therefore illegal.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> HD w/o 5.1, that's gotta be some form of torture and therefore illegal.


Considering that I'm not a huge audio guy anyway (I've spent most of my life listening to mono and even working in AM radio), it's not a big deal for me. I can't explain why. I don't even have a surround setup anywhere here, so I don't notice.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> BTW, props to the 3-6 Mafia for making Oscar history, and then proceeding to guarantee that it will never be repeated.


Why?

Like Stewart was joking, at least they were happy. Many of the winners... wait, excuse me, many of those to whom the Oscar goes seem about as happy as if they were just informed that their dry-cleaning is done.

I liked Stewart, and I liked Altman's speech. Everything else was blah. Reese's speech was boring and predictable. Hoffman's was OK, but I never understand how so many of these actors can not seem to deliver a simple speech. Or why they even bother trying, since they seem unable to do it - how about showing some genuine happiness and be done with it? Kind of like the winners behind "March of the penguins" or the three 6 mafia.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

To quote Comic Book Guy "Worst Oscars Ever!!!"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I usually dont follow nor care about these award things since they do nothing as far as the price of tea in china. But ...I read one article and just didn't understand something. Can you explain it to me?



> Also irksome: a prevailing message through the broadcast preaching that movies should be seen on the big screen of a movie house, presumably at full ticket price. (Remember, DVDs: bad.)


Ok, since I didn't watch more than 5 min of this, I can only assume what they said was true, and they preached about seeing stuff in a theater at full price. Which is fine, it's their movie. But then to say that DVDs are bad? Dont the movie owners have to give permission for DVD? What am I missing here? If you dont like dvds, dont release them and force everyone to go to the movies. End of story


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Count me in on that group too.


While I didn't think Memoirs was the best film I'd seen on a storytelling level, it was by far the most beautiful. The entire film was like one gorgeous watercolor dream. It deserved those "art" type wins, imho.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

newsposter, I have no idea what that quote is referring to. They mentioned a couple of times how awesome some movies are on the big screen. That's about it. Hard to argue that point.

Hollywood loves DVDs, they are raking in big bucks for them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I figured it was just the writer not understanding the industry


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ok so I missed the opening of the oscars, I assume that means that I missed about 3 more montages. I just read that Stewart may have made a crack about hollywood being out of touch. Does that mean that George Clooney's acceptance speech was a partial dig at Stewart?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Glad I wasn't reading this thread live, because I disagreed with Skittles frequently.

The song from crash sounded AWFUL. I like the song but there were a lot of mic problems. Did we watch the same show??

Jon Stewart was funnier than Billy Crystal or Whoopi. And needless to say, a lot funnier than chris rock.

I enjoyed the lili and meryl skit because it was some good acting. If you want to talk about painful don't forget lauren bacall. She had more than "a bit" of problems with the teleprompter.

I am somewhat disappointed that Amy Adams did not win for Junebug, but my second pick would have been Rachel Weisz anyway. Really glad Clooney won for Syriana, as he was excellent.

Loved the joke about the baldwins.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Figaro said:


> ok so I missed the opening of the oscars, I assume that means that I missed about 3 more montages. I just read that Stewart may have made a crack about hollywood being out of touch. Does that mean that George Clooney's acceptance speech was a partial dig at Stewart?


Rather, Clooney's speech was all about how Hollywood is not out of touch, it's actually ahead of the curve in terms of social advances. He referred to black actors winning Oscars while they were still sitting in the back of the bus, among other things. Stewart apparently followed it up with a comment about "and such things were never a problem again," basically a counterpoint to Clooney's "hooray for Hollywood" speech.

And yes, there were at least 3 montages during the red carpet show, plus another several throughout the telecast.

As far as the "DVDs: Bad" comment, I got that impression too. It seems that Hollywood has collectively decided that the problem isn't the movies they're making - it's that no one is going to see them in the theater. If everyone starts going back to the theater, all will be right with the world.

Unfortunately, that ignores the fact that people AREN'T going because Hollywood is cranking out more and more, and 99% of it crap... and that's besides the horrible viewing environment that many theater operators provide.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Rather, Clooney's speech was all about how Hollywood is not out of touch, it's actually ahead of the curve in terms of social advances. He referred to black actors winning Oscars while they were still sitting in the back of the bus, among other things. Stewart apparently followed it up with a comment about "and such things were never a problem again," basically a counterpoint to Clooney's "hooray for Hollywood" speech.


Thanks!

Yeah the DVD message was a bit overdone. I guess these hollywood types go to magical theaters that don't have: 15 minutes of commercials, ringing cell phones, screaming babies, people having loud conversations, and someone yelling "Oh don't go in there!" and "Oh no you did-int." I must be out of touch with this true movie experience.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> As far as the "DVDs: Bad" comment, I got that impression too. It seems that Hollywood has collectively decided that the problem isn't the movies they're making - it's that no one is going to see them in the theater. If everyone starts going back to the theater, all will be right with the world.
> 
> Unfortunately, that ignores the fact that people AREN'T going because Hollywood is cranking out more and more, and 99% of it crap... and that's besides the horrible viewing environment that many theater operators provide.


I really disagree with this. The movies being released in theaters are the same quality they've been for years... some truly great masterpieces, a lot of fun stuff, and a lot of drek. There were tons of good films this year. Crash, Capote, Good Night and Good Luck, Syriana, Junebug, Cache, Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada, Brokeback Mountain, Munich, Nine Lives, Match Point, The Constant Gardener, The Weather Man, North Country, to name just a few.

I don't go to movie theaters as often as I used to because of the crappy experience and cost. Sometimes the screen is lit poorly or has scratches. Sometimes the sound is too loud or too quiet. When I saw a recent film (either Brokeback or Capote, can't remember which) the screen was jittery for 1/3 of the film. There are 20 minutes of commercials.

People complain about cell phones and teenagers, I guess they go at different times to different movies. My biggest noise pollution comes from older people who talk to each other at full volume about the film. This happens in 1 of every 4 or 5 films. The other major one is little kids screaming. Which happens even in R rated films where they don't really belong (such as Crash - true story).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> newsposter, I have no idea what that quote is referring to. They mentioned a couple of times how awesome some movies are on the big screen. That's about it. Hard to argue that point.
> 
> Hollywood loves DVDs, they are raking in big bucks for them.


They certainly were bagging on viewing films only on DVD. Hollywood (i.e. movie Hollywood) is the most traditional, "old school" group of entertainment people. They are "old fashioned" and "conservative" (that's with the little "c").


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah the DVD message was a bit overdone. I guess these hollywood types go to magical theaters that don't have: 15 minutes of commercials, ringing cell phones, screaming babies, people having loud conversations, and someone yelling "Oh don't go in there!" and "Oh no you did-int." I must be out of touch with this true movie experience.


There are theaters like that in Hollywood, actually. It's really nice.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> There are theaters like that in Hollywood, actually. It's really nice.


Guess I am in the wrong blue state.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thought Stewart did a great job and I loved the line that put Clooney's speech back into perspective. Hollywood is sooooo full of itself. 

Who was it that was talking about what a great job Hollywood has done taking on social issues and then mentioned "To Kill A Mockinbird?" My wife made me pause the show while she went on a rant about how out of touch Hollywood is and how the movie was made from a book which is a classic piece of literature. "Give some credit to Harper Lee, for crying out loud!"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Thought Stewart did a great job and I loved the line that put Clooney's speech back into perspective. Hollywood is sooooo full of itself.
> 
> Who was it that was talking about what a great job Hollywood has done taking on social issues and then mentioned "To Kill A Mockinbird?" My wife made me pause the show while she went on a rant about how out of touch Hollywood is and how the movie was made from a book which is a classic piece of literature. "Give some credit to Harper Lee, for crying out loud!"


In their message montage they show a clip from "The Day After Tomorrow." That pile of poop even contradicts it's own message.

"We didn't listen!"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> As far as the "DVDs: Bad" comment, I got that impression too. It seems that Hollywood has collectively decided that the problem isn't the movies they're making - it's that no one is going to see them in the theater. If everyone starts going back to the theater, all will be right with the world.
> .


Since Hwood literally holds all the cards they literally have no one but themselves to blame for the rise of cheap dvds. If no one put movies on DVD the theaters would very likely be more full. I'm assuming that Hwood must give permission and licensing for their movies on DVD?

So if that's true, then dont complain about something you yourself created or are at least contributing to currently! 

just seemed like the ultimate in hypocrisy is all.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Everyone keeps saying that stewart's comment was in reference to clooney, but it actually was in reference to the montage of important social films. I don't think Clooney was claiming that hollywood necessarily had any impact, only that it was ahead of the rest of society when it comes to being willing to "discuss" issues.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder, you understood that the same way I did. Stewart did not take a jab at Clooney.



jsmeeker said:


> They certainly were bagging on viewing films only on DVD.


When? Any examples that you remember? I only remember the montage they did about movies that were best enjoyed on the big screen. That was about it.

The fact is that Hollywood makes most of its money from DVDs these days. So yeah, maybe the "artists" don't like that movies are mainly watched on DVDs now, but the studios certainly do (even if they, as always, were reluctant to embrace the new technology at first).


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Everyone keeps saying that stewart's comment was in reference to clooney, but it actually was in reference to the montage of important social films. I don't think Clooney was claiming that hollywood necessarily had any impact, only that it was ahead of the rest of society when it comes to being willing to "discuss" issues.


What I said was that I thought Clooney took a stab at Stewart. I missed beginning when Stewart said that Hollywood was out of touch. I did catch Clooney saying that he was glad they were out of touch. That's why I thought he was taking a swipe at Stewart. I don't think Stewarts crack about the later montage fixing all the problems had anything to do with Clooney.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh. I don't recall stewart saying they were out of touch. I thought clooney was just saying it in general to people who maybe were upset at the liberal bent of the best pic nominations. 

The president of the academy and jake gyllenhaal's pre-written speech both encouraged people to see movies in the theater. We really needed jon stewart to make fun of this, perhaps it would be career suicide in terms of oscar hosting though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> We really needed jon stewart to make fun of this, perhaps it would be career suicide in terms of oscar hosting though.


Nah... if he could get away with his jab at the hunt for movie pirates, then I think he could get away with that. 

I loved how he said "these are the people you're stealing from" and then a shot of one of the millionaires in the audience... (I think it was Heath Ledger and date).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> When? Any examples that you remember? I only remember the montage they did about movies that were best enjoyed on the big screen. That was about it.


There was that, then John Stewart made a crack about watching DVDs on a portable DVD player.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasn't that Jake Gyllenhaal??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Wasn't that Jake Gyllenhaal??


uhh... Can't recall. Maybe. Even if it was, it was just another example of the show bagging on people watching DVDs as opposed to going to the theater.

Of course, that's a bit hypocritcal in a way, and not from the business aspect of studios selling DVDs. The Academy distributes copies of the films to members so they can watch them prior to voting. how do they send them out these days? DVD.  Lots of voters view a lot of these films that way. They won't even go to a theater to get their FREE ticket to watch them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> bagging on people .


is "bagging" like ragging/razzing/busting on? I'm pretty sure but i'm out of touch with a lot of fancy terms on this board 

IBWH me


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

newsposter said:


> is "bagging" like ragging/razzing/busting on?


it is.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Also, am I the only one STILL having trouble with the fact that William Hurt got a supporting actor nod?


No, you're not.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What's the problem with william hurt? Did you think his performance was bad or just so minor that it didn't warrant the nomination?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Figaro said:


> In their message montage they show a clip from "The Day After Tomorrow." That pile of poop even contradicts it's own message.
> 
> "We didn't listen!"


I thought the same thing about "The Day After Tomorrow". It had NO place in that montage!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> I thought the same thing about "The Day After Tomorrow". It had NO place in that montage!


And how can they have 48 montages without the South Park montage song?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> busyba said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, props to the 3-6 Mafia for making Oscar history, and then proceeding to guarantee that it will never be repeated.
> ...


The Academy largely consists of old-school stuffed shirts.

I'm sure they weren't pleased with whatever it was that got bleeped or whatever was going on from the neck down that prompted the director to have the cameraman pan so high up that only their heads and shoulders were visible at the bottom ofthe screen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Everyone keeps saying that stewart's comment was in reference to clooney, but it actually was in reference to the montage of important social films. I don't think Clooney was claiming that hollywood necessarily had any impact, only that it was ahead of the rest of society when it comes to being willing to "discuss" issues.


I don't think Stewart's remark was directed specifically at Clooney, but it definitely put Clooney's speech into perspective. Clooney was congratulating Hollywood for being so "out front" about taking on the issues. Stewart just basically made fun of the fact that despite Hollywood's "efforts," the issues are still there.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

About the whole DVDs vs Theaters thing...

It's important to keep in mind that the Oscars are voted on by what is essentially a _club_ (the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences), _not_ Hollywood studios.

Sure, studios are making 75% of their coin from DVDs but the Academy's membership is far more skewed towards actors, writers and technicians than producers or executives. The writer's union (WGA), the actor's union (SAG) and the director's union (DGA) had to settle for _very small_ pieces of the DVD pie during their latest contract negotiations. Considering members of those 3 groups make up more than half of the Academy body, I understand why they'd want to use their biggest platform to proselytize.

And, yes, since somebody will ask, all three unions have much better deals when it comes to distributing theatrical grosses.

Which brings me to another point: I'm impressed that you guys have a tradition of watching this live! I'm a totally entertainment industry junkie but the Oscar are a little too much of a group masturbation session for even me. (I padded my recording for an extra hour, started watching at 10:30pm (Eastern) and finished by midnight while finishing my laundry.)

Anyways, I'm glad Crash won Best Picture. And, as an editor myself, I'm glad Hughes Winborne got the win for his work on it.

What's up with all the snide comments about Three-Six Mafia? I enjoyed Hustle 'n Flow and I'm glad those boys won. I don't understand what you guys seem to have a problem with. They brought a breath of fresh air to the show. Or would you have preferred yet another smug speech from another pretentious actor?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> What's the problem with william hurt? Did you think his performance was bad or just so minor that it didn't warrant the nomination?


I think it's a little bit of both.

And I know that Judi Dench won Best Supporting Actress for Shakespeare in Love (after only getting eight minutes of screen time), but she actually BROUGHT something to the film. Hurt, in my opinion, was worthless.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> What's the problem with william hurt? Did you think his performance was bad or just so minor that it didn't warrant the nomination?


I never understood the buzz about History of Violence in general. I found a lot to like/admire/respect in almost all of the acclaimed movies last year, but not that one. Hurt's role was very small, and I don't think he brought anything into it that stood out.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

hanumang said:


> What's up with all the snide comments about Three-Six Mafia? I enjoyed Hustle 'n Flow and I'm glad those boys won. I don't understand what you guys seem to have a problem with. They brought a breath of fresh air to the show. Or would you have preferred yet another smug speech from another pretentious actor?


I wouldn't have preferred a smug speech, but I would have preferred a song that was actually a song, not some rap crap. Then when the speech was given I would have liked it to be intelligible.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

ncsercs said:


> It's nice to know there's some justice. Brokeback Mountain is a one-dimensional movie.


Couldn't disagree with you more.

I'm reserving final judgement until I can see Crash, but my Oscar-watching group (mostly non-gay) had Brokeback at the top of the list and Crash in second or third place. I'm thinking many of the geriatric Academy members couldn't get over the Brokeback "ick" factor and defaulted to Crash as the next movie that would still show the world they're liberals.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hanumang said:


> Which brings me to another point: I'm impressed that you guys have a tradition of watching this live! I'm a totally entertainment industry junkie but the Oscar are a little too much of a group masturbation session for even me. (I padded my recording for an extra hour, started watching at 10:30pm (Eastern) and finished by midnight while finishing my laundry.)


For me, it's a lot like a sporting event. Once I know the results (Oscar results are tough to avoid, just like the results from a big sporting event) , I'm usually no longer interested in how we GOT to the results. For me, getting to results, the "surprises" is what makes me watch. Plus, it lets me actually TALK about the event ASAP.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

hanumang said:


> What's up with all the snide comments about Three-Six Mafia? I enjoyed Hustle 'n Flow and I'm glad those boys won. I don't understand what you guys seem to have a problem with. They brought a breath of fresh air to the show. Or would you have preferred yet another smug speech from another pretentious actor?


That song is horrible. I've been a little out of touch with the latest releases, listening to Howard on Sirius, the 80s channel, and the old school rap channel. So I didn't know what the nominated songs sounded like. I tivo'd right thru the first 2. But I like hip hop, so i stopped on this performance. Wow that song sucks. This is oscar material?? Lose Yourself... Now there's a song, catchy hook, good lyrics, nice bass line... Won the Oscar, definitely Oscar-worthy.

But they were funny to watch when they won. JStew said it perfectly...They were the happiest people in the place.

Jon Stewart played the 3-6 Mafia angle perfectly. LOL funny for me.


----------

